

E-Ink: Seiko High-Res Super-Thin EBook Reader - nickb
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/e_ink/seiko-high+res-super+thin-ebook-reader-323502.php

======
Tichy
So many people say that they would never consider ebooks. But consider an
ebook reader designed by Apple, the iPhone of ebook readers. I think
eventually there will be a "must-have" ebook reader, just like the iPhone/iPod
stuff.

Would be cool to start working on the perfect ebook reader interface now...

(Note: I am actually not that crazed about Apple or the iPhone, just mentioned
it as an example - I think there can be better designs still)

~~~
rms
I think we are past the era of a gadget doing one thing and doing it well. Why
would I want an e-book reader when I can have an e-ink style touch screen that
lets me surf the internet and install applications?

~~~
Tichy
Sure, a device that does it all would be preferable. I am just saying that
people's resistance against ebooks might become history faster than we think.

------
comatose_kid
This is cool - I wish there were some small company which had the vision to do
this properly (or I had the funding to do this).

I feel pretty strongly that the future of books is exemplified by these early
attempts. One will be as big as iTunes/mp3s are today.

A company that figured out how to make the ebook h/w experience better than a
book would mint money.

~~~
as
Agreed. Not counting furniture, books probably make up 40% of the volume of
everything I own. The thought of transferring them all to a thin tablet is
very appealing.

